# Contador visits RS bus? (translation help)



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Can someone help me with the translation here? Google is useless.

http://www.sporza.be/cm/sporza/wielrennen/Tour/100708_TDF_Bruyneel_Contador


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

VeloNews has the story in English.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...eliver-gifts-to-armstrong-and-bruyneel_127230


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*It means Lance ....*

is still acting like a child and Conti has let it go. Fine, they had their tiff in the name of sport now let it go. BUT it appears Lance is acting like a dbag, child or what ever you want to call it. Especially since Conti came to him. Ever since last years shenanigans Lance had dropped a notch IMHO. 
Has anyone seen that Rackshack commercial where Alfonse isn't agreeing with him and he snapped his brake lever closed and gave the look, to make a point. I can so see him doing that in real life.
Classy move by Conti instead of doing it by mail. Lance not coming out 10 steps because "he was to busy". F that. Conti gets dissed again and I hope he takes it out on the mountains........


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

evs said:


> is still acting like a child and Conti has let it go. Fine, they had their tiff in the name of sport now let it go. BUT it appears Lance is acting like a dbag, child or what ever you want to call it.


Didn't see any evidence of that in the story. 

“I was in the back of the bus. I didn’t see him. I was in the middle of something else.”

much ado about nothing....


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Conti said some very disrespectful things about Lance last year. He can't always have it his way.. Plus Lance is famous for holding grudges. Go Lance.:thumbsup:


----------



## e-RICHIE (Apr 21, 2002)

rydbyk said:


> Conti said some very disrespectful things about Lance last year. He can't always have it his way.. Plus Lance is famous for holding grudges. Go Lance.:thumbsup:


can you link us or point to a quote atmo?
go away lance :thumbsup:


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Are you serious....*



covenant said:


> Didn't see any evidence of that in the story.
> 
> “I was in the back of the bus. I didn’t see him. I was in the middle of something else.”
> 
> much ado about nothing....



DO you think that if Conti came in to his bus that nobody would tell Lance that he was there? Read the quote again. It doesn't say he didn't know he was there.

Yes, Lance is know for holding a grudge. So what. Does that means it's OK? Just like I used to do when I was a kid and before I learned a few things about life.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

covenant said:


> Didn't see any evidence of that in the story.
> 
> “I was in the back of the bus. I didn’t see him. I was in the middle of something else.”
> 
> much ado about nothing....


Did the bus stop because it had a "mechanical" at the time? Was Lance lying on the floor of the bus, too busy?


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

there is evidence about LA behaviour since last TDF, with AC, and way back with his attitude, and the photo taken says alot, maybe it was just a moment where he made that face and he wasnt saying ugly things


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

rydbyk said:


> Conti said some very disrespectful things about Lance last year.


Other than saying that their relationship was "zero" (which is more of a statement of fact, than disrespectful) what disrespectful comments did AC make?

My recollection is that most of the disrespectful comments and actions (skipping team dinners) were coming from Lance.

Looking forward to the quotes to support your assertion.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

What bald-faced liar LA is:
========================
Asked about the photo, and the discrepancies between their answers on whether they’d chatted, Armstrong elaborated.

“I saw that picture,” he said. “It looks like we’re having an argument. It’s complete bullshit. There’s nothing … absolutely not. I don’t remember the chitchat, to be honest.”

Prodded that he would likely remember if he’d spoken with his arch rival, Armstrong answered, “I would remember. (The photo) is not what it appears to be, and it’s irresponsible to say that it’s anything different.”


----------



## Perico (Mar 15, 2010)

Yet, the photo and LA and AC together from yesterday is one of them discussing how they are feeling after all the crashes according to three different sources at the Tour (none of which are with either team).


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

55x11 said:


> Did the bus stop because it had a "mechanical" at the time? Was Lance lying on the floor of the bus, too busy?


Sweet, thats where I wanted to go with it but couldnt figure out how. After reading the Landis article in WSJ LA's statement seems hilarious.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I wonder what Lance is saying in this photo. Maybe we should have a caption contest.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I wish those boys would just smoochie and make up.

I don't believe for a second that this was not an expertly timed, open, PC maneuver based on "tradition" on Cont's part. And indeed, there may have well been a level sincerity from Cont. None of us can say one way or the other, but I hope it _was_ sincere.

LA failed (at least by the media spin) to capitalize on the moment and be a gentleman. Doesn't mean he needs to fawn over the guy.

Again, media. The media wants to perpetuate and magnify the rivalry between them because it makes people start threads like this. 

It's all cat and mouse, it's Le TdF, and between those two, it's war. Until the TdF is finished. 

Neither of these guys are angels, get real. 

Ahhhh, vive Le Tour.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

LA is just being an old grumpy man


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

e-RICHIE said:


> can you link us or point to a quote atmo?
> *go away lance *:thumbsup:



Yes, he's made the Tour far too boring for so many years.


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

I think Bert was trying to restart with a new page..gifts (JB said he brought gifts for him and LA), which is pretty much a universal gesture to say, 'Let's forget about the past, i'm walking past the ill feelings, and into your comfort zone (not necessarily mine).. here's a gift to start anew'. I thought that took a big step from Bert.. just my 2cents.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

well, this settles it. Lance is lacking in proper decorum.

it is completely appropriate that anyone should therefore deign to have tea and crumpets with him.

obsessing over professional bicycle racers' manners, grudges, and displays of respect is truly weird.

do you guys read People Magazine, too?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Oxtox said:


> ...do you guys read People Magazine, too?



who has time? my LA stalking takes up my life 24x7.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> What bald-faced liar LA is:
> ========================
> Asked about the photo, and the discrepancies between their answers on whether they’d chatted, Armstrong elaborated.
> 
> ...



It seems Bruyneel says "they (LA and Cont) have talked during this Tour" and LA says "they have not talked". Uh-oh, the dream team is getting their stories mixed up.  

Can't wait to see the showdown in the mountains, no matter what the outcome. But I still want to see the ol' effer clean up the pavement with everyone.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> who has time? *my LA stalking takes up my life 24x7*.



I know what's stacked behind your toilet, I just didn't know it contained pictures of Lance.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Again, media. The media wants to perpetuate and magnify the rivalry between them because it makes people start threads like this.


That this "incident" is reported and dissected just goes to show how boring today's stage was.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

e-RICHIE said:


> can you link us or point to a quote atmo?
> go away lance :thumbsup:


I am sure it is easy to find. Just google it. As far as I remember reading, ONE quote was something to the effect of:

"I do not respect Armstrong and I have NEVER respected him." This was just days after the tour ended. He should have voiced his opinions about NEVER respecting Lance BEFORE they teamed up. What a dooosher.

Lance has helped the sport grow tremendously. A percentage of Conti's paycheck should/could be attributed to the Lance effect on cycling. Larger viewership simply leads to more dollars for the teams. Teams are already struggling for sponsors. Imagine what cycling viewership would be like if Lance did not exist over the past decade. Like him or not...does not change the facts here.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I know what's stacked behind your toilet, I just didn't know it contained pictures of Lance.


dust balls?


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I'll be watching Ebay for a Fingerbang limited edition watch.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

rydbyk said:


> I am sure it is easy to find. Just google it. As far as I remember reading, ONE quote was something to the effect of:
> 
> "I do not respect Armstrong and I have NEVER respected him." This was just days after the tour ended. He should have voiced his opinions about NEVER respecting Lance BEFORE they teamed up.


First - the quote was that he never admired Lance, the word respect never came up.

Second - Do you really think AC had any say in being teamed up with Lance last year? He was the best GT rider world, and up until Lance unretired he was looking at having an insanely strong Tour team totally dedicated to him, which he deserved. I'd venture to guess that AC did express his dissatisfaction over Lance being on the team prior to the tour.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*What does that have to do with.....*

how Lance has been acting toward Conti? Nothing. Yes, because Lance is American and the american money came rolling in. Yes, Thank You Lance. It's been quite a ride and I love you for it but the fact remains he's been acting like a sore loser lately. What you are talking about has nothing to do with the discussion. If it's so easy... go find it....don't make sh*t up and put it in quotes.


QUOTE=rydbyk]I am sure it is easy to find. Just google it. As far as I remember reading, ONE quote was something to the effect of:

"I do not respect Armstrong and I have NEVER respected him." This was just days after the tour ended. He should have voiced his opinions about NEVER respecting Lance BEFORE they teamed up. What a dooosher.

Lance has helped the sport grow tremendously. A percentage of Conti's paycheck should/could be attributed to the Lance effect on cycling. Larger viewership simply leads to more dollars for the teams. Teams are already struggling for sponsors. Imagine what cycling viewership would be like if Lance did not exist over the past decade. Like him or not...does not change the facts here.[/QUOTE]


----------



## BobH (Jul 6, 2006)

" He entered the bus, stayed for just a moment, and then disappeared..."

How do you turn a drop off into a blow off by LA?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

the comment on that article was hilarious

Conti gave LA a watch that was about 5 minutes behind.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

evs said:


> how Lance has been acting toward Conti? Nothing. Yes, because Lance is American and the american money came rolling in. Yes, Thank You Lance. It's been quite a ride and I love you for it but the fact remains he's been acting like a sore loser lately. What you are talking about has nothing to do with the discussion. If it's so easy... go find it....*don't make sh*t up and put it in quotes.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

he gave an interview to the huffington post in english? 
As Farrar learned a few days ago, nasty things can happen under translation. 


rydbyk said:


> evs said:
> 
> 
> > how Lance has been acting toward Conti? Nothing. Yes, because Lance is American and the american money came rolling in. Yes, Thank You Lance. It's been quite a ride and I love you for it but the fact remains he's been acting like a sore loser lately. What you are talking about has nothing to do with the discussion. If it's so easy... go find it....*don't make sh*t up and put it in quotes.*
> ...


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

den bakker said:


> he gave an interview to the huffington post in english?
> As Farrar learned a few days ago, nasty things can happen under translation.
> 
> I think we have the Spanish to English translation down here in America by now...don't you?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

rydbyk said:


> den bakker said:
> 
> 
> > he gave an interview to the huffington post in english?
> ...


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

OK let's see if we can get someone emotional and burn up their matches in the Alps just to show who's El Patron.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

rydbyk said:


> evs said:
> 
> 
> > how Lance has been acting toward Conti? Nothing. Yes, because Lance is American and the american money came rolling in. Yes, Thank You Lance. It's been quite a ride and I love you for it but the fact remains he's been acting like a sore loser lately. What you are talking about has nothing to do with the discussion. If it's so easy... go find it....*don't make sh*t up and put it in quotes.*
> ...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

den bakker said:


> rydbyk said:
> 
> 
> > well let me give you an example: Football swiss-spain. The swiss won and during the match the Spaniard next to me commented that the Spaniards did not feel like winning. Pretty patronizing and sh!tty right?
> ...


----------



## Perico (Mar 15, 2010)

ultimobici said:


> rydbyk said:
> 
> 
> > A sportsman having his name plastered all over a sponsor supplied car is pretty common in Europe. It's no different to LA having Livestrong all over everything he touches.
> ...


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Perico said:


> Are you really comparing having ones name and website plastered all over to having a charitable foundations name and website plastered all over?!?!?!?


No I was merely pointing out that it wasn't that odd as he's supplied with the car for his use. 

Contador didn't comment on LA's Livestrong activities, merely said that he didn't admire him. Likely on a sporting and personal level. SFA to do with Livestrong.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

55x11 said:


> Did the bus stop because it had a "mechanical" at the time? Was Lance lying on the floor of the bus, too busy?


I suspect Lance couldn't come out because he had to finish a shower.

As for the article, Contador was persistent in upholding a time-honored tradition. Bruyneel was fairly gracious about him having done this. Lance was terse in his comments about what went down, but he's never been the type to say, "I was involved in something and couldn't meet with Alberto, but I really appreciate the gesture." He probably sent his thanks through Bruyneel or privately and let it drop.

Not much to see here.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

It was about giving LA and JB the watches which he would have given them if they turned up to his winning ball after he won the tour.

Mind games. Nice1. Probably in response to LA flicking him in the above photo it looks like.


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

mohair_chair said:


> I wonder what Lance is saying in this photo. Maybe we should have a caption contest.


+1 I'll start the thread.. Someone will probably have something funny to say


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

Group hug Lancey and Bertie! Otherwise Vino will crush you both like goat dumplings with his strength of bear!


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Not to drift to far afield, but did anyone see the shot on Versus of Andy Schleck having a friendly chat at the Radio Shack car today late in the stage--he rode off with his tradmark grin on his face...great to see.

I think the media is feeding the whole AC / LA rivalry since it sells newspapers, etc. 

Who knows if AC even thinks of Armstrong as a rival?


----------



## Perico (Mar 15, 2010)

paredown said:


> Not to drift to far afield, but did anyone see the shot on Versus of Andy Schleck having a friendly chat at the Radio Shack car today late in the stage--he rode off with his tradmark grin on his face...great to see.
> 
> I think the media is feeding the whole AC / LA rivalry since it sells newspapers, etc.
> 
> Who knows if AC even thinks of Armstrong as a rival?


Cue the Schlecks to RS next season when Riis is gone rumors.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

paredown said:


> I think the media is feeding the whole AC / LA rivalry since it sells newspapers, etc.
> 
> Who knows if AC even thinks of Armstrong as a rival?


LA and AC staged their "rivalry" because it's great for business. Or, maybe the media did it.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

rydbyk said:


> I am sure it is easy to find. Just google it. As far as I remember reading, ONE quote was something to the effect of:
> 
> "I do not respect Armstrong and I have NEVER respected him." This was just days after the tour ended. He should have voiced his opinions about NEVER respecting Lance BEFORE they teamed up. What a dooosher.


When you use a statement like "..as far as I remember reading, he said _something to the effect of_:" you are inviting the following interpretation: " I remember reading somewhere (but I could be wrong) a quote that I infer to mean Contador said he never respected LA". Well that's some way off being a fact isn't it? And yet you proceed to give an opinion where you make _your inference_ sound like an actual fact. If you want to throw your weight around and point fingers over finding sources then practice what you preach. Right now your credibility is zilch.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

evs said:


> is still acting like a child and Conti has let it go. Fine, they had their tiff in the name of sport now let it go. BUT it appears Lance is acting like a dbag, child or what ever you want to call it. Especially since Conti came to him. Ever since last years shenanigans Lance had dropped a notch IMHO.
> Has anyone seen that Rackshack commercial where Alfonse isn't agreeing with him and he snapped his brake lever closed and gave the look, to make a point. I can so see him doing that in real life.
> Classy move by Conti instead of doing it by mail. Lance not coming out 10 steps because "he was to busy". F that. Conti gets dissed again and I hope he takes it out on the mountains........


Thanks for that fine and objective view of what happened!


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

Looks like Lance is turning into Lemond concerning Alberto. I like Lance but I felt that this was a classless move. If you want to promote your livestrong across the world start acting more professional and not like a child. This was a perfect opportunity for Lance to show some class and again, he just showed his butt. While he's great for the sport, and I was cheering for him, sometimes I really get sick of his act.


----------



## husonfirst (Jul 15, 2006)

covenant said:


> Didn't see any evidence of that in the story.
> 
> “I was in the back of the bus. I didn’t see him. I was in the middle of something else.”
> 
> much ado about nothing....


It's a bus, not a six-story Princess Cruise Line ship.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Casually looking at the picture it looks like LA and AC are right next to each other. Looking more closely, the picture is taken at an angle and if you really look, particularly at their handlebars, it appears LA's bars, and thus head, is around AC's saddle and that LA may actually be talking to the rider to the right of AC whose brake lever you can see in the bottom left of the picture. It looks like LA is looking behind or across AC's back to that rider.

I'm no LA apologist but I think this is just the perfect picture for the media and message boards to add fuel to the AC/LA fire when nothing really actually happened here. Surely if this photog has this photo, they likely have several more in the seconds before and/or after this instance that would show that nothing was exchanged between AC and LA. This was the money shot that, like I said before, just adds fuel to the fire like the media has done for the last twelve months.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

*Question for RydByk*

I agree that AC's comments were disrespectful with respect to LA.

I would also say that LA's actions and comments were equally disrespectful with respect to AC.

Do we agree on this? If so, how come AC's disrespectful comments make him a "doosher" (your words), but LA is given a free pass?

Neither of them are saints, both have made mistakes, and the media is playing this up for all it's worth and then some, but I am curious why if the disrespect shown by both sides is relatively equivalent why one guy is castigated and one guy is canonized.


----------



## bikeguy0 (Sep 23, 2007)

Dude, what is with the "childish" comments regarding Lance. If the guy hates AC then fantastic and that is his choice. For crying out loud this is a race not a boy scout camp. 

They already don't like each other and the jacka$$ shows up at his bus bearing gifts before a race?? Why weren't the gifts sent to Lance and Johan's house in the past 12 months? Like there was no chance to ship them in the past year? I would have been irritated too. 

At least it adds a little something to the tour.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...the-armstrong-contador-rivalry-cooling_127411


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

*My different (and outrageous) take.*

Lets factor a few things here (and correct me on anything):

-If I kept good count, only time LA was "hatin' on" AC was regarding last year's Stage 15 breakaway. Funny, because JB and Levi seemed to not understand it as well. It literally was against JB's orders.

-From the other end, AC gave his "I never admired him, etc" line and that was enough to make a reality show in spectator's minds.

-The ITT car fuss and hotel drama is suspect to being given some touch-up treatment by bi-lingual journalists and translators.

-Lance's skimping on the 2009 TDF celebration is obviously a trait of his bitterness of losing, not necessarily about Contador. Lance said it numerous times: he acknowledged Contador as a the better rider the whole time, with just the Stage 15 move to question. Also, we don't know if there were certain time restrictions to do negotiations (or do we?)

-There's no arguing that LA is obviously in denial about conversing with AC, especially since JB acknowledged the conversation between the two taking place.

As far as I see it, LA simply wants NOTHING to do with AC - or at least say anything about their relationship to the sketchy media. It could be to maintain focus, attempt to silence the controversy/prevent it from escalating, or AC as a being represents a failure/shortcoming on Armstrong's part that he doesn't want to look at. Whatever it is, it's to aid LA's ego, but not meant to be something insulting/harmful to AC.

So yeah, you could understand my post as literally: Lance doesn't actually hate Contador. This is middle/early high school cootie crush BS that happens. You come off as if you hate someone when you simply don't want to find yourself potentially looking weak if everyone else knew you remotely liked them.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

bikeguy0 said:


> Dude, what is with the "childish" comments regarding Lance. If the guy hates AC then fantastic and that is his choice. For crying out loud this is a race not a boy scout camp.


If only Armstrong had been interviewed, it wouldn't have been noted that there was anything funny about the incident. But, when you see Bruyneel's comments on the visit, it makes Armstrong look a little petty. LA was probably embarrassed by AC's gesture and his ability to rise above the crap that went on.



> They already don't like each other and the jacka$$ shows up at his bus bearing gifts before a race?? Why weren't the gifts sent to Lance and Johan's house in the past 12 months? Like there was no chance to ship them in the past year? I would have been irritated too.


As Bruyneel said, _“He comes out to the bus on his own initiative. I think that says there are no hard feelings. We are on different teams, and we are rivals now, but that doesn’t mean that you can’t have a normal relationship.”_ 
Contador had contacted him several times about it trying to hook up. It's one thing to post a small item or something you borrowed. But, when you bear in mind that it's likely a unique watch worth several thousand dollars, then you can understand why he'd drop it off in person. Less chance of it going "missing" and another round of twitter crap kicking off!


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

waterloo said:


> *Casually looking at the picture it looks like LA and AC are right next to each other. Looking more closely, the picture is taken at an angle and if you really look, particularly at their handlebars, it appears LA's bars, and thus head, is around AC's saddle and that LA may actually be talking to the rider to the right of AC whose brake lever you can see in the bottom left of the picture. It looks like LA is looking behind or across AC's back to that rider.*
> I'm no LA apologist but I think this is just the perfect picture for the media and message boards to add fuel to the AC/LA fire when nothing really actually happened here. Surely if this photog has this photo, they likely have several more in the seconds before and/or after this instance that would show that nothing was exchanged between AC and LA. This was the money shot that, like I said before, just adds fuel to the fire like the media has done for the last twelve months.


I think you're right... but that would be no fun.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

husonfirst said:


> It's a bus, not a six-story Princess Cruise Line ship.


But there WAS a princess on board....


----------



## Perico (Mar 15, 2010)

waterloo said:


> Casually looking at the picture it looks like LA and AC are right next to each other. Looking more closely, the picture is taken at an angle and if you really look, particularly at their handlebars, it appears LA's bars, and thus head, is around AC's saddle and that LA may actually be talking to the rider to the right of AC whose brake lever you can see in the bottom left of the picture. It looks like LA is looking behind or across AC's back to that rider.
> 
> I'm no LA apologist but I think this is just the perfect picture for the media and message boards to add fuel to the AC/LA fire when nothing really actually happened here. Surely if this photog has this photo, they likely have several more in the seconds before and/or after this instance that would show that nothing was exchanged between AC and LA. This was the money shot that, like I said before, just adds fuel to the fire like the media has done for the last twelve months.


Except for the fact that multiple riders and others involved in the Tour have said the photo is of the two talking about how they felt after the two crash filled days.


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

Well I remember when Lance won his sixth tour I believe or seventh, he invited Jan Ullrich to the victory celebration. And yes Jan went; That was a classy gesture. You can have rivalries against someone and not have to hate them. Class is something you can't buy.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

PlatyPius said:


> But there WAS a princess on board....


Priceless!!


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

godot said:


> I agree that AC's comments were disrespectful with respect to LA.
> 
> I would also say that LA's actions and comments were equally disrespectful with respect to AC.
> 
> ...



Sometimes there is just "something" about a person that rubs you the wrong way. I am not sure if it was Conti's comments or the super gigantic ALBERTOCONTADOR.COM plastered across his ENTIRE car or perhaps the giant mural of himself over the fireplace picture that I saw that made me come to the conclusion that he is in fact a "doosher".

Note: Just MY opinion. Plus, I am a Lance fanboy and he can do NO wrong. He is the ONLY guy allowed to dope and still be my idol Everything Lance does and says is correct. DO NOT ARGUE. It is not allowed. OBEY.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

rydbyk said:


> Sometimes there is just "something" about a person that rubs you the wrong way. I am not sure if it was Conti's comments or the super gigantic ALBERTOCONTADOR.COM plastered across his ENTIRE car or perhaps the giant mural of himself over the fireplace picture that I saw that made me come to the conclusion that he is in fact a "doosher".


Funny, that's exactly how I feel about Lance.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> Funny, that's exactly how I feel about Lance.


I am happy that we are not all the same. I DO wonder though. At what win # did most Lance haters start hating him?

I could be wrong, but I would put my money on the theory that MOST Lance haters in fact DID like him at ONE point in time.

Anyone?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

rydbyk said:


> I am happy that we are not all the same. I DO wonder though. At what win # did most Lance haters start hating him?
> 
> I could be wrong, but I would put my money on the fact that MOST Lance haters in fact DID like him at ONE point in time.
> 
> Anyone?


1990-2000 Liked him. Fleche, Liege, San Sebastian, Olso etc.
2001 to 2005 - An increasing unease with his skeletons & the way he comported himself. Plus after his second or third Tour I was disappointed with him as a rider (no Classics) and so bored with the Tour I didn't race home to watch. I wasn't bothered if I missed it or the VCR didn't tape it.
2005 to date - Plain don't trust him an inch. wish he'd stayed in Texas in retirement keeping George W Bush company.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

evs said:


> Lance not coming out 10 steps because "he was to busy".


He doesn't have to pretend he likes the guy if he does not though. 
Also, AC could have done it to make himself look good. Hard to tell.
It's all speculation, anyway.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

rydbyk said:


> I am happy that we are not all the same. I DO wonder though. At what win # did most Lance haters start hating him?
> 
> I could be wrong, but I would put my money on the theory that MOST Lance haters in fact DID like him at ONE point in time.
> 
> Anyone?


Sincere thanks for the answer to my other question, I really was curious about the mindset that supports such a double standard. Making it humorous was appreciated as well.

I was an LA fan for the first couple of Tours he won. Then the media saturation got to me. Then the doping allegations got to me (don't care anymore). Some overbearing friends didn't and still don't help either. Last year it was how he handled forcing his way onto the Astana team and not affording AC the same courtesy he demanded of his teams when he was winning.

This year I was impressed with stage 3, both his ride and his post race comments.


----------



## BobH (Jul 6, 2006)

waterloo said:


> Casually looking at the picture it looks like LA and AC are right next to each other. Looking more closely, the picture is taken at an angle and if you really look, particularly at their handlebars, it appears LA's bars, and thus head, is around AC's saddle and that LA may actually be talking to the rider to the right of AC whose brake lever you can see in the bottom left of the picture. It looks like LA is looking behind or across AC's back to that rider.
> 
> I'm no LA apologist but I think this is just the perfect picture for the media and message boards to add fuel to the AC/LA fire when nothing really actually happened here. Surely if this photog has this photo, they likely have several more in the seconds before and/or after this instance that would show that nothing was exchanged between AC and LA. This was the money shot that, like I said before, just adds fuel to the fire like the media has done for the last twelve months.


I think you nailed it! Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

BuenosAires said:


> http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...the-armstrong-contador-rivalry-cooling_127411


Um....Hello...Please read BA's link to end the LA speculation and hatefest By the content of the posts that followed that post it seems like no one bothered to check out BA's post.


----------



## dasho (Apr 8, 2002)

*Conti should be peeved at Lance...*

it was his team last year before Armstrong decided to unretire - claiming it was to gain worldwide notoriety for his Cancer Foundation. He also said he would be a support rider for Conti but it eventually became "whoever the stronger rider is"- bullpucky. He is the one that caused the tension in the team last year!

I think it eats at LA that Conti won the big 3 and he hasn't and now Conti may be a threat to his 7 TDFs although I don't think it will happen. I'm with Conti on this one.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

It'll be good when the tour is over and you boys all go back to chatting at the trailer part laundromat and watching Days of Our Lives.


----------

